# Intruder Warning



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I live on 50 acres with spring water, a running creek, abundant wild life (deer, turkey, rabbits, etc) a well stocked pond and ample gardening area. I've situated my house on the far (back side) of the property which gives me the high ground for anyone traveling up my road. The dogs give me plenty of warning when someone drives up the driveway, which isn't very often as we have 3 gates between where our property starts and where we have our house. So I feel pretty good that nobody is going to surprise me from the front. But I'm pretty vulnerable if someone were to come down the mountain behind me. With thousands of acres of government land behind me I would have a tough time knowing about it until they were right on top of me. Especially if they were trying to be stealthy. 

I have plenty of solar motion lights all around my place and that helps at night, but I would also like to have some sort of electronic device that detects movement and send me an quiet electronic alarm. 

The devise will have to be battery powered and if possible i would like it to be solar charged so I don't have to worry about changing batteries all the time.

Any ideas?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

There are so many choices on the market, from low to high tech, and low dollar to high dollar. Just search the web for motion sensors. You already know what features you want, the only thing in question is your budget, which only you can answer. Once you find one, or more, with the features you want, and in your price range, all you have to do is place your order.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> There are so many choices on the market, from low to high tech, and low dollar to high dollar. Just search the web for motion sensors. You already know what features you want, the only thing in question is your budget, which only you can answer. Once you find one, or more, with the features you want, and in your price range, all you have to do is place your order.


Well yes, I can do that. I was hoping for more of a recommendation from someone who is already using a solution and is pleased with it. I bought a device from Tractor Supply last year but it sucked and I wound up taking it back. Didn't want to go through the same trial-n-error scenario if I can possible avoid it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While the photo was not completely representative of my suggestion, I have seen people make tripwire alarms using airhorns (and shotgun shells) before with great success. No power needed but they do require some level of routine inspection and waterproofing. They can be designed so your average woodland creature doesn't trip them but the 2 legged variety does.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

OK, went with the Chamberlain CWA2000 with 3 add on sensors. My plan is to put one at the first switchback on the driveway and then another at the last switchback of the driveway. This should give me plenty of warning when visitors come up the driveway. The last 2 I will put out behind the house to warn of visitors coming in from the forest.

Should have them by middle of next week. Oh boy, new toy's on the way.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Downside on trip wires in a wooded environment...too many false alarms from wildlife.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Downside on trip wires in a wooded environment...too many false alarms form wildlife.


Doesn't even have to be wooded; I have cats, feral digs, fox, raccoons, etc setting off _all kinds_ of alarms, all the time. It sucks because you just end up turning them off so you can get some sleep 


Read through this:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/perimeter-security-17963/


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Your Dog should work just as well tom intruders form behind as form front yes?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Squerly, thanks for the link. I was going to suggest the Harbor Freight driveway alarm but the Chamberlain looks much better. I have the Harbor Freight alarms installed but they need modified out of the box with better antennas and I also have a DC supply running them. Thanks for the link, they look good.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad you got it figured out. One thing that I have found useful that many people have told me they never thought of is that most cameras these days can also function as a motion sensor, and often a highly adjustable one at that. IP cameras in particular can be really useful in this type of application. They run off DC so are easily solar powered, they can be installed remotely with POE or wirelessly. The motion sensor on good cameras (good software) can be configured for amount of motion or even to ignore motion in some areas to avoid false alarms. The best thing about a camera though is that while it can be used to trigger an alarm it can also send you a picture or clip either to your phone or email, etc. IMO this really increase the usefulness of the alarm by avoiding the false alarm fatigue and letting you know what you are actually dealing with.

Of course the downside is price, but that is really not as bad as it used to be.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

DH was telling me about something he had seen that might be interesting to look farther into. It's a 2 piece key ring that is really really really loud. What happens is if you get attacked while say walking to your car you pull the pin and let her rip. Even better shove the dang thing in their ear =D Yep that would be me chasing an attacker tring to get the key ring all the way to their brain. But I'm nice like that =D Hook a trip wire to it and you might have a good warning system to use before SHTF. After SHTF, I'd want something that would 1. protect me so I just have to worry with clean or 2. let me know without them knowing I know. 

Now for the house I have cameras that pick up movement( swanneye), then they let me know that they have picked up movement. I can then control the cameras with my phone or a computer to have a look around. I have sensors on the windows and doors that call me when one is triggered. My mom hates taking care of my critters when I'm out of town, she knows I spy on her LOL!!!


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

*They're here!*

The alarms arrived today and I hooked em up. I ordered the kit which includes a base unit and 1 sensor but I ordered 3 additional sensors too, so I have a total of 4 around the property at this time. Here's what I can report so far:


Pro: Very easy install, anyone can do it. 
Both Pro/Con: Each sensor is independently matched to the base unit. When multiple sensors are in the field the base unit will beep once when the first sensor programmed is alerted, twice when he second sensor programmed is alerted, and so on. This makes it easy to identify where the threat is coming from... sort of. I only have 4 sensors in place so it's easy enough for me to identify where the threat is, but if I had 8 of them it would be harder. If you weren't counting correctly (or missed one of the beeps) you might identify the threat to be in sector 6 when it is actually in sector 7. These units would be better served if each sensor produced its own tone so that (along with the beeps) I could identify the threatened area by tone as well as the number of beeps.
Pro: The base unit is small and works with an AC adapter or on internal batteries. Unplug it from the AC and it's easy to carry from room to room or even outside if you are somewhere else on the property and want to take it with you. 
Pro: Chamberlain (the manufacture) advertises 1/2 mile range and I believe it's pretty close to accurate! I'm in a heavily wooded area and I'm impressed with the range. (YMMV)
Con: The base unit doesn't produce a loud enough (beeping) alarm. My 26 year old wife says it OK but she hears very well. I'm working with 61 year old ears and I could use a louder alarm. I'm sure others will also have an issue with it as well. (OK, she's not really 26, just wanted to see if you were paying attention...) 
Con:The sensors don't appear to work when the target has less mass and is moving fast. When driving my truck past the sensors they react every time. But when I blast past them in my RTV it's hit and miss. Not a problem when the RTV is going slow but at speed it's not so good.
Con: Each sensor requires 4 AA batteries. I only have 4 sensors so far but that ate up 16 AA batteries. I don't know that they will, but if these units eat batteries like I drink beer I screwed! 
Pro: The base unit and 3 additional sensors only cost $150.00, not much in the security game. 

That's about it for now, I'll report more when I've had it for awhile.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

I installed a camera setup and use the sound inside to alert us to visitors. I however live in a swampy area with plenty of water around and can hear even the deer cussing when then try to cross
it.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

A couple of updates.


Pro: I moved the sensors so that they looked up (or down) the road and not "across" the road. This ended the missed RTV problem as the sensor's beam bounces off the front/back of the vehicle as it moves up/down the road. Additionally, I get double warnings now as the sensor has time to read the threat twice instead of once. Good improvement!
Con: Each sensor has an "eye" that reacts to the threat. Unfortunately (and I consider this a major problem) the eye momentarily flashes a green light each time it catches a threat. I'll have to drive the road when it gets dark to see just have obvious this flash is, but I don't understand how this is anything but bad. Perhaps the unit is smart enough to mute the light after dark, certainly hope so...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Intruder heart attack*

You have so many good choices like a good noise maker like.......








:laugh:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the updates! I looked up the ebay cost and the amazon cost and with prime I'm better off buying amazon. I have the base unit and 2 additional sensors on the way!


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

Dakota alert makes some really good intrusion sensors including wireless motion sensors

http://www.dakotaalert.com/catb2b1/index.php?cPath=51&osCsid=vk27a7u326vssss2ha9q2nv3a7


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Get some*

Get your self some Peacocks. They are unbelievably loud and are excellent watchdogs. Just turn em loose and let em run free.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*early warning!!!!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dakota-Aler...eillance_Security_Systems&hash=item41774eaa79


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

squerly said:


> Con: Each sensor has an "eye" that reacts to the threat. Unfortunately (and I consider this a major problem) the eye momentarily flashes a green light each time it catches a threat.


Can you put a little black tape or paint over it, or is it needed to light the scene?


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

They make game cameras that you put a SIM card in from a phone and it will send the picture taken from the camera to your phone via text message 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*security camera*

You mean something like this.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Not much get passed my security


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

readytogo said:


> You have so many good choices like a good noise maker like.......
> 
> View attachment 8613
> 
> :laugh:


Beautiful little thumper you have there...What is that...HE or HEDP? Can't see it well enough in the picture.

Nice to have. I have some nice big noise makers too. With the great training and practical application courtesy of the USMC and CinC, I'm very proficient.


----------

